# Satoshi Kitamura



## camplisson (May 8, 2011)

I am looking for somewhere to buy some Satoshi Kitamura illustrated children's books in English or even better a store that maybe specializes in his work and possibly sells prints.....
Thank you!


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

Amazon.co.jp seems to have a lot of his books in English.


----------

